# Liquor suggestions for eggnog



## CheerfulHeart (Jul 8, 2018)

In addition to wine, I make homemade eggnog. I use Alton Brown's recipe which calls for a cup each of rum, bourbon and brandy (or cognac). In the past, I have used Whalers dark rum, Ancient Age whiskey and Hiram Walker brandy. These brands are nice enough but this year I would like to buy better quality liquors. My knowledge of rum and bourbon is a bit limited so I'm hoping my friends here will be kind enough to help me by recommending a nice dark rum and a not too smoky bourbon. I plan to use Korbel VSOP brandy.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 8, 2018)

Funny, as I'm reading your post, an ad for a whisky club pops up with an image of Eagle Rare bourbon, among others. I like Eagle Rare quite a bit.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jul 8, 2018)

@Boatboy24 : Thanks!


----------

